# [SOLVED] internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

I also have a very similar problem, its not very often that the internet disconnects but it does keep doing it, I have a belkin wireless router F5D7633-4, with 2 PC's (VISTA and XP) and an xbox 360 all connecting through wired connections. I can happen when they're all on or just one is but whenever the connection does drop, I notice that the ADSL and Internet lights go off on the router, then after about a minute it will start to try and reconnect which takes over a minute... Does anyone know why this would happen? 
I'm thinking it's the ADSL line because all devices are connected with wires...
Oh and the isp claim the line is fine...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Hi Xyfer117,

I have moved and created a Thread for you here to better assist you.
=======================

First thing to do is....update your Belkin's firmware to the latest. If the disconnection is happening to all your computers, after installing the firmware you want to to RESET the router to the factory default. I wouldn't save the router's current settings, start from scratch/reconfigure all.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Thanks I'll try this as soon as I can (I'm not at home right now)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Alright, we'll await for your next reply.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Ok, ive upgraded the firmware and put all the settings back in to the router, waiting to see if i still have problems, thanks for the help so far.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Alright, good enough. Please us know if the issue persist or not.

I hope that resolved your issue.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Ok after updating the routers firmware to the latest version (which turned out to be a pain itself) I am still having problems, I've spent hours googling problems and trying new things with the router, I've swapped the ADSL cable, the micro filter, hard reset 3 or 4 times, god knows how many soft resets... and the router is STILL disconnecting rather frequently.

I've only just come back to this thread because I've recently been in hopsital and come back to find this lovely problem still here 

Is there anything else I can try?

I'm personally inclined to think it might be the house's phone line as sometimes it crackles fiercley as though the connection is bad and when that happens I sometimes lose the internet connection, not that I check the phone line every time I lose internet connection.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

I'd contact your ISP again and be persistent.

It can be the Router itself. Just to let you know Belkin Routers are not very good routers, sorry to say this. Most of our Posters have issues with Belkin routers.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Thanks for the response.

If I contact my ISP again (Orange UK) they'll say they can't help me because I'm not using their router :/ but I can't use their router anyway because it only has one ethernet port on it, and even when I was using it before it had the same drop-out problems. I have another belkin router exactly the same model but unfortunatley its bricked so I can't test that one. I might give them a call when I'm not busy some time soon but I doubt they will do anything :/

I suppose I could threaten to leave... I'll give it some thought...

Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Just noticed another problem... since the firmware update my download speed is terrible, even streaming off youtube is going alot slower than it should :/


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Belkin router have lifetime warranty, get on the phone to them and get a replacement. In the last 3 years i have had 4 different belkin routers. Only reason i am with them, is because i dont pay for a new one as they will just send me one everytime hahaha.

Maz


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

That's pretty smart Maz. :laugh:


> Only reason i am with them, is because i dont pay for a new one as they will just send me one everytime hahaha.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

Yes well. I had a G-router which went bonkers. So they sent me a N+ £150 router to replace a router which i had originally purchased for £39.99. Now i cant complain can i 

Maz


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

It turns out my other router (exactly the same model) wasn't bricked and I just hadn't hard reset it properly... its firmware is the .17 version and since setting it up I've had no problems and the speed has gone back up to what it should be :S 

So I'm not sure but I think it might have been the router itself causing the disconnection problems and the new firmware caused the slow internet speed...

Either way... its working well enough to be left alone now! No more meddling lol

Thanks for your help Maz and 2xg.

Note for future readers - 

The .25 firmware for the F5D7633-4 belkin router was very VERY bad for me!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet drop-outs using belkin wireless router F5D7633-4*

That's great news! Glad we could asssist.

You're Welcome.


----------

